# R.I.P BIG STEVE EPIC CAR CLUB



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

Gang gunfire cut down and killed a a car aficionado and father of five who was visiting his grandmother's house officials said Monday.

Steven Ontiveros , 34, of Baldwin Park died Sunday about 9:30 p.m. on the porch of the house in the 700 block of Tamar Drive after suffering several gunshots to the upper body. 

Detectives believe the killers came from the Bassett Grande gang, which has been linked to several area shootings since spring. 

"It is a very senseless act of violence," said Joseph Lopez , a friend of Ontiveros. "These young kids think, `Oh great, we killed a rival.' But what they did was kill a father, and someone's brother and son. What they did was cause a lot of hurt." 

Steven Ontiveros, a mechanic, was visiting his grandmother's home in La Puente to do some work on his aunt's car. 

He had just finished a brake job and was getting ready to have dinner when two men, described as Hispanic, drove by in a dark colored pick-up truck and fired several shots. 

On Monday, Jimmy Ontiveros , 40, sat on the porch sipping from a can of Budweiser. Next to him was a candle honoring his nephew Steven. 

"He was a good working man. He was not into

gangs," said Jimmy Ontiveros, whose own gang affiliation - Bridgetown - was tattooed on his chest. 
Puente means "bridge" in Spanish. 

He thinks the "senseless" act of violence was probably nothing more than the initiation of a new gang member. 

"Why shoot an innocent man?" Ontiveros said. "He was never a trouble maker. He just took care of his kids and his priorities." 

Other family members agreed. 

"It was the classic case of being at the wrong place at the wrong time," said relative David Ontiveros, who also had a "Bridgetown" tattoo across his chest. "He did not deserve what he got." 

The dead man's wife said her husband recognized his grandmother's home was in a rough neighborhood and tried to stay as much as possible. 

Monique Ontiveros, 29, said she introduced her husband to a car club about five years ago "so that he could stay away from the gangs." 

"It turned his life around," she said. 

With the support of his wife and the help of those at San Gabriel Valley Epic Car Club, he refurbished his beloved 1985 Monte Carlo. 

"He was a loving father, and would do anything for them. His daily routine was go to work, come home, be with kids, and on the weekend we would do the car club," Monique Ontiveros said. 

Ontiveros' nine-year-old son was with him at the time of the shooting while his other four children, aged 4 to 11, were at home with their mother in Baldwin Park. 

Monique Ontiveros said she wished now she would have gone with him. 

Neighbors and Ontiveros family members said the area has traditionally been one riddled with crime and gang activity. 

In the past several weeks, there have been several gang-related incidents in and around La Puente. 

On June 2, four men were arrested in connection with a drive-by shooting in the 800 block of Meeker Street in La Puente. 

On June 5, an 18-year-old man was shot and wounded on Amar Road and Ardilla Avenue. 

On June 18, a man was critically wounded and another slightly in a gang-related drive-by shooting near the intersection of Puente Avenue and Amar Road in West Valinda. 

About four hours later, Carlos Yanez , 18, of Valinda was killed and his teenage friend wounded in a drive-by shooting on Griffiths Avenue near Fellowship Street in Valinda. 

"El Monte Flores, Basset Grande and Puente Trece have been duking it out," Industry Sheriff's Sgt. Tom Wilson said. 

Industry Sheriff's deputies have responded by having extra deputies on patrol. 

Prior to the Ontiveros homicide, officials reported a rolling gun battle Sunday afternoon about 4 p.m. near Sunshine Park in East Valinda. 

Reportedly the La Puente-based Eastside Dukes and the Hurley Street clique from East Valinda were involved in the shootout in which no one was injured. 

The incident occurred just before 4 p.m. at Altario Street and Deepmead Avenue, Los Angeles County sheriff's Sgt. Sonja Bracken said. 

La Puente Mayor Louie Lujan said the recent gang activity "is absolutely not run of the mill," and the City Council will call for administrative action on Tuesday. 

"It is very concerning to us that there is a spike in gang activity and in criminal activity as a whole," Lujan said. "What really saddens me is when there is a life taken." 
:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

RIDE HIGH IN THE SKY HOMIE LOOK DOWN OVER ALL OF US AND ONE DAY WE WILL ALL RIDE AGAIN


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

MIJO YOU ARE LOVED BY MANY ALWAYS WITH GOOD INTENTIONS YOU HAVE A BIG HEART,AND WILL ALWAYS BE IN OURS. ILL BE SEEING YOU YOULL NEVER WALK ALONE,SOMEDAY OUR FOOT PRINT WILL BE BESIDE EACHOTHER 'I LOVE YOU' MOM :tears:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

RIP :angel: I remember seeing him rolling all over town in his Monte :angel:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:angel: ride in peace


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

REST IN PEACE HOMIE :angel:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

may u ride n peace homie.one luv the big M. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jul 14 2009, 10:39 AM~14469762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIDE IN PEACE FROM THE ''STYLISTICS'' FAMILIA


----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C (Jun 3, 2009)

R.I.P HOMIE :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jul 14 2009, 11:39 AM~14469762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R I P :angel: :angel:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

RIDE IN PEACE, HOMIE!!! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

RIP HOMIE.... I KNEW STEVE. HE WAS KOOL ASS DUDE. YOU WILL BE MISSED!
REST IN PEACE HOMIE!
FROM EDDIE AKA BIG MICK DOGG


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:tears: RIP.."STEVE" :angel:


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

i met steve at dukes cruz nights.he always had his kids with him.just a nice guy
:angel: 
rest in peace steve
from all of us at LOST ANGELS CAR CLUB


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

R.I.P. FROM OLDIES S.G.V. :angel:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

:angel:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow...another life taking by these young as punks .Sad to see things like this happen to families.May he R.I.P


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jul 14 2009, 12:39 PM~14469762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DEFINITELY A FIRME PERSON!!!!
:angel: RIDE IN PEACE STEVE :angel:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Always in our hearts. May the lord shower you forever with his eternal love.


----------



## Dabullet64 (Jun 30, 2009)

Never met the guy but sounds like alot of people who try to get away from gangs and turn to the lowrider culture somehow always get confused for being affiliated in some way or another. Its so sad that his children will live the rest of their lives without their father when all he was doing was staying away from the evil that took his life away so his children wouldnt have to deal with something like this but I guess the evil found him. Rest In Peace brother and to his children you now have and extra Angel looking over your shoulders. :angel:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

R.I.P FROM OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE :angel:


----------



## monique ontiveros (Jul 14, 2009)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT AND TO EVERYONE THAT KNEW HIM WHETHER IT WAS AT THE CAR SHOWS AND IT WAS A QUICK HI AND BYE ALL KNOW THAT HE HAD A GOOD HEART AND HAD TO HAVE BEEN TOUCHED IN THEIR HEARTS IN SOME WAY WHILE HE WAS HERE. HE DID WELL ENOUGH FOR OTHERS AND NEVER ASKED FOR ANYTHING IN RETURN MAYBE A BEER AT A SHOW BUT NOTHING MORE. HE KNOWS THAT ME AND MY CHILDREN ARE WELL TAKEN CARE OF WITH TONES OF LOVE AND SHOULDER TO LEAN ON. SO THANK YOU VERY MUCH 

THERE WILL BE CAR WASHES GOING ON AND AS SOON AS I KNOW THE LOCATION I WILL LET EVERYONE THAT CAN HELP KNOW WHERE THEY WILL BE.

ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT WE LOVE YOU ALL FOR THAT
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monique ontiveros_@Jul 15 2009, 01:31 PM~14484170
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT AND TO EVERYONE THAT KNEW HIM WHETHER IT WAS AT THE CAR SHOWS AND IT WAS A QUICK HI AND BYE ALL KNOW THAT HE HAD A GOOD HEART AND HAD TO HAVE BEEN TOUCHED IN THEIR HEARTS IN SOME WAY WHILE HE WAS HERE. HE DID WELL ENOUGH FOR OTHERS AND NEVER ASKED FOR ANYTHING IN RETURN MAYBE A BEER AT A SHOW BUT NOTHING MORE. HE KNOWS THAT ME AND MY CHILDREN ARE WELL TAKEN CARE OF WITH TONES OF LOVE AND SHOULDER TO LEAN ON. SO THANK YOU VERY MUCH
> 
> THERE WILL BE CAR WASHES GOING ON AND AS SOON AS I KNOW THE LOCATION I WILL LET EVERYONE THAT CAN HELP KNOW WHERE THEY WILL BE.
> ...




MAY GOD HELP YOU ALONG THE WAY MAY STEVE BE UR ANGEL AND LOOK OVER YOU AND THE KIDS ALWAYS GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monique ontiveros_@Jul 15 2009, 02:31 PM~14484170
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT AND TO EVERYONE THAT KNEW HIM WHETHER IT WAS AT THE CAR SHOWS AND IT WAS A QUICK HI AND BYE ALL KNOW THAT HE HAD A GOOD HEART AND HAD TO HAVE BEEN TOUCHED IN THEIR HEARTS IN SOME WAY WHILE HE WAS HERE. HE DID WELL ENOUGH FOR OTHERS AND NEVER ASKED FOR ANYTHING IN RETURN MAYBE A BEER AT A SHOW BUT NOTHING MORE. HE KNOWS THAT ME AND MY CHILDREN ARE WELL TAKEN CARE OF WITH TONES OF LOVE AND SHOULDER TO LEAN ON. SO THANK YOU VERY MUCH
> 
> THERE WILL BE CAR WASHES GOING ON AND AS SOON AS I KNOW THE LOCATION I WILL LET EVERYONE THAT CAN HELP KNOW WHERE THEY WILL BE.
> ...


HI MONIQUE, ITS ME ~BIRDY~ SORRY TO HEAR WHAT HAPPENED TO STEVE... MAY HE REST IN PEACE... HE WAS A REAL FRIEND, STR8 BROTHER TO ME... 

REST IN PEACE 
STEVE ONTIVEROS :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## monique ontiveros (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Jul 15 2009, 04:15 PM~14484668
> *
> thanks birdy ur a stranger and even though your not a member anymore he still thought of you as a brother thanks alot for your thoughts*


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:angel: May you ride in peace brother we will miss you :tears:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

My Condolences Go out to the Family 
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 

It Sucks to Loose a Fellow Rider to something so Stupid
and Childish.....


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:angel: :angel: R.I.P.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monique ontiveros_@Jul 15 2009, 02:31 PM~14484170
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT AND TO EVERYONE THAT KNEW HIM WHETHER IT WAS AT THE CAR SHOWS AND IT WAS A QUICK HI AND BYE ALL KNOW THAT HE HAD A GOOD HEART AND HAD TO HAVE BEEN TOUCHED IN THEIR HEARTS IN SOME WAY WHILE HE WAS HERE. HE DID WELL ENOUGH FOR OTHERS AND NEVER ASKED FOR ANYTHING IN RETURN MAYBE A BEER AT A SHOW BUT NOTHING MORE. HE KNOWS THAT ME AND MY CHILDREN ARE WELL TAKEN CARE OF WITH TONES OF LOVE AND SHOULDER TO LEAN ON. SO THANK YOU VERY MUCH
> 
> THERE WILL BE CAR WASHES GOING ON AND AS SOON AS I KNOW THE LOCATION I WILL LET EVERYONE THAT CAN HELP KNOW WHERE THEY WILL BE.
> ...


STAY STRONG AND GOD BLESS :angel:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

RIP FROM THE CONSAFOS FAMILY :angel:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

R.I.P. :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osoboboso_@Jul 16 2009, 02:37 PM~14495624
> *Epic Car Club member Steve Ontiveros was gunned down Sunday, 7/12/09. He is survived by his wife and 5 young children.
> 
> A car wash is being held to help raise funds for his family.  Please come out and support the cause this weekend.  Saturday & Sunday 7/18 & 7/19  9am-6pm.
> ...


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

:angel: R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

im sorry to hear about steve ,cool people our prayers go out to the family and friends ,may he rest in peace.....





DAVID FORGIVEN CAR CLUB


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

R-I-P HOMIE


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Also Posted on Chevy Bombs, some love from the bomb side of town...

http://chevybombs.net/forum/index.php?topic=11828.0


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

IF YOU WANNA MAKE A DONATION TO MY STEP SON STEVE ONTIVEROS I WILL BE AT MANNY LOCOS RESTURANT IN COVINA WITH OLDIES CC.AND ANTIQUE STYLE CC. THEY ARE HAVING A CRUISE NIGHT THIS SATURDAY .HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE....THANK YOU


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jul 16 2009, 10:25 PM~14499635
> *IF YOU WANNA MAKE A DONATION TO MY STEP SON STEVE ONTIVEROS I WILL BE AT MANNY LOCOS RESTURANT IN COVINA WITH OLDIES CC.AND ANTIQUE STYLE CC. THEY ARE HAVING A CRUISE NIGHT THIS SATURDAY .HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE....THANK YOU
> *


 :yessad: :angel:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

:angel: RIP


----------



## monique ontiveros (Jul 14, 2009)

A car wash is being held to help raise funds . Please come out and support the cause this weekend. Saturday & Sunday 7/18 & 7/19 9am-6pm.

At the corner of Azusa & 3rd. in the City of Azusa.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monique ontiveros_@Jul 17 2009, 02:31 AM~14500934
> *A car wash is being held to help raise funds .  Please come out and support the cause this weekend.  Saturday & Sunday 7/18 & 7/19  9am-6pm.
> 
> At the corner of Azusa & 3rd. in the City of Azusa.
> *


I WILL BE PASSING BY 2 MAKE A DONATION SUNDAY DID NOT KNOW HIM PERSONALLY BUT SEEN HIM PLENTY OF TIMES VERY WELL DEDICATED MEMBER AND RIDER MAY HE R.I.P. ONLY GOD KNOWS WHY HIS TIME CAME EARLY BUT HES IN A BETTER PLACE NOW AND MAY GOD GIVE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY THE STRENGH 2 GET THROUGH THESE TUFF TIMES GOD BLESS :angel: 

GOOD TIMES C.C.


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Our condolences go out to the Family and children. May he rest in Peace. :angel: :angel: 

From the REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB Familia.*


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

OUR CONDOLENCES TO THE FAMILY..... MAY HE REST IN PEACE!!!!!

FROM: 
THE TIMELESS CLASSICS FAMILIA.......


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

rest in peace steve, you will always be my other dirty white brother, lol. im not gunna say goodbye but see you later dogg, you will always be in me and my familys hearts you were a REAL person and will always have love for you brother.rest in peace and hit them BAGS in heaven baby!!!!! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:angel: R.I.P. STEVE


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT FOR A COOL HOMIE


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jul 16 2009, 10:25 PM~14499635
> *IF YOU WANNA MAKE A DONATION TO MY STEP SON STEVE ONTIVEROS I WILL BE AT MANNY LOCOS RESTURANT IN COVINA WITH OLDIES CC.AND ANTIQUE STYLE CC. THEY ARE HAVING A CRUISE NIGHT THIS SATURDAY .HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE....THANK YOU
> *


DIRECTIONS FROM RIALTO


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Hello Epics Family. Im real sorry to hear about Steve. I remember meeting him a couple of times at different events and always seemed to be really cool. To the family and friends of Big Steve no matter what we all say it wont bring him back or make the pain any less but please understand that for some unknown reason God said it was his time. Just remember that Big Steve is up there watchin over you and as long as you keep his memory alive he will never truely be gone. My Prayers are with Big Steve, his family and the Epics Family. 

REST IN PEACE BIG STEVE

Big Jesse


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 17 2009, 12:21 PM~14504295
> *DIRECTIONS FROM RIALTO
> *


10 FRWY WEST GET OFF ON AZUSA AVE GO NORTH PAST SAN BERNADINO AVE CORNER OF AZUSA AND CYPRESS NEXT TO MCDONALDS


----------



## Vatos Y Viclas (Jul 6, 2009)

MAY YOU REST IN PEACE. OUR CONDOLENCES TO THE FAMILY.


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

RIP STEVE FROM ALTERED ONES CC WILL TRY TO MAKE IT SATURDAY


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

R.I.P from Impressions car club central coast :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## monique ontiveros (Jul 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD2aqKNWs2s

here is a video that my sister has put together of steve. we all loved him and he touched everyone in their own little way.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monique ontiveros_@Jul 17 2009, 11:15 PM~14509461
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD2aqKNWs2s
> 
> here is a video that my sister has put together of steve. we all loved him and he touched everyone in their own little way.
> *




great video .............R.I.P. :angel: :angel: 

GOD BLESS HIS FAMILY & CHILDREN!!!!


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

DIDN'T HAVE THE PLEASURE OF MEETING HIM BUT I'VE SEEN HIM ALL OVER TOWN EITHER AT A CAR SHOW, PICNIC AND THE BLVD. MAY GOD BLESS HIM, WIFE AND FAMILIA. I'VE ALWAYS SAID NEVER SAY BYE I PREFER "SEE YOU LATER" CAUSE EVENTUALLY WE WILL ALL CROSS ROADS AGAIN ON THE BLVD IN HEAVEN. R-I-P FELLOW RIDER :angel:
FROM THE "TOGETHER" FAMILIA


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

R.I.P.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monique ontiveros_@Jul 17 2009, 10:15 PM~14509461
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD2aqKNWs2s
> 
> here is a video that my sister has put together of steve. we all loved him and he touched everyone in their own little way.
> *


very nice video its always sad to loose someone i been there my self more than enough time stay strong an may he RIP .......
will be seing you guys on wednesday


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

TO THE ONTIVEROS FAMILY ALL OF OUR PRAYERS FROM THE RIOS FAMILY SORRY TO HEARD THE TERRIBLE STORY HOPE THOSE FUCKERS GET CAUGHT QUICK GET THEM OUT OF THE STREETS GOD BLESS :angel: :angel:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

R.I.P


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

RiP STEVE :angel: you will be missed


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

On behalf of Kings of kings car club,

our condolences go out to his FAMILY and to his CAR CLUB FAMILY. 

Very sorry to here about your loss. May he rest in peace

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

RIP :angel:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

r.i.p. :angel: :angel: :angel: from classic style cc riverside ca.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

RIDE IN PEACE HOMIE!


----------



## monique ontiveros (Jul 14, 2009)

I would love to thank everyone that came out this weekend to either help wash cars, stand on the street, get their cars washed, or even just to donate money for my children. Your guys love is very much thanked and needed. He would have been out there just like everyone else if it was someone else whether he knew them or not, thats just the kind of guy he was. Later on today i will post up another reply to say when and where the services are going to held. Once again thank you very much from the bottom of my heart and my kids heart. We love you all.


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

R.I.P BIG HOMIE TTT RIDE THAT BLVD IN THE SKY AND ONE DAY WE ALL WILL RIDE HEAVEN'S ROAD GOD BLESS


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monique ontiveros_@Jul 20 2009, 11:28 AM~14525471
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>IT WAS MY PLEASURE!!!! MAY GOD
> BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ALWAYS!
> EDDIE AKA BIG MICK-DOGG :biggrin:*


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monique ontiveros_@Jul 20 2009, 11:28 AM~14525471
> *I would love to thank everyone that came out this weekend to either help wash cars, stand on the street, get their cars washed, or even just to donate money for my children. Your guys love is very much thanked and needed.  He would have been out there just like everyone else if it was someone else whether he knew them or not, thats just the kind of guy he was. Later on today i will post up another reply to say when and where the services are going to held. Once again thank you very much from the bottom of my heart and my kids heart. We love you all.
> *


EVEN THOUGH WE MIGHT NOT OF KNOWN THE MAN PERSONALLY,IT HITS HOME HOW PRECIOUS LIFE IS AND OUR HEARTS GO OUT TO THE LOVED ONES HE LEFT BEHIND...HE WAS A FELLOW RIDER,HE WAS A FATHER ,HE WAS A HUSBAND,AND THAT'S ALL WE NEED TO KNOW....R.I.P. BROTHER GOD BLESS............. :angel:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

REST IN PEACE HOMIE. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

we pay our respects to a falling car builder from ---- GROUPE C.C. SORRY FOR YOUR LOST :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## monique ontiveros (Jul 14, 2009)

IT IS GOOD TO READ HOW EVERYONE ON HERE HAS GOTTEN THE CHANCE TO MEET STEVE EVEN IF IT WAS ONLY FOR A MOMENT AND THOSE WHO DIDNT GET THE CHANCE, I AM SO VERY SORRY YOU WOULD HAVE LIKED HIM AND I KNOW HE WOULD HAVE LIKED YOU TOO. HE LIKED EVERYONE AND WOULD NOT JUDGE ANYONE.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Epics Car Club and the Family of Steve would like to thank all the people that came out to support us with our fundraiser to help his family. 

New Creations, Distinguished, Strictly Family, Together, Lost Angels, Oldies, Classic Style, Azusa Canyon City, and all the others that came out. You are appreciated. 

There were a few other Car Washes for Steve that other clubs attended. Thanks to all those that helped out there.


----------



## monique ontiveros (Jul 14, 2009)

I WOULD LIKE TO LET EVERYONE KNOW 
WHERE AND WHEN THE SERVICES ARE. 
IT IS WEDNESDAY THE 22ND FROM 5-8PM. 
THE ADDRESS IS

PIERCE OF BROTHERS MORTUARY
2333 WEST MERCED AVE.
WEST COVINA

CROSS STREETS ARE
MERCED AND SOUTH GARVEY


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monique ontiveros_@Jul 21 2009, 10:37 AM~14538423
> *I WOULD LIKE TO LET EVERYONE KNOW
> WHERE AND WHEN THE SERVICES ARE.
> IT IS WEDNESDAY THE 22ND FROM 5-8PM.
> ...



THANK YOU FOR THE INFO GOD BLESS YOU AND THE FAMILY


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:angel: RIP HOMIE :angel:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monique ontiveros_@Jul 21 2009, 12:58 AM~14534887
> *IT IS GOOD TO READ HOW EVERYONE ON HERE HAS GOTTEN THE CHANCE TO MEET STEVE EVEN IF IT WAS ONLY FOR A MOMENT AND THOSE WHO DIDNT GET THE CHANCE, I AM SO VERY SORRY YOU WOULD HAVE LIKED HIM AND I KNOW HE WOULD HAVE LIKED YOU TOO. HE LIKED EVERYONE AND WOULD NOT JUDGE ANYONE.
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:angel: :angel: RIP


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT FOR A HOMIE


----------



## monique ontiveros (Jul 14, 2009)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND PAID THEIR RESPECTS FOR STEVE TO ME AND OUR KIDS. IT WAS A BEAUTIFUL SERVICE AND COULDNT HAVE DONE IT BETTER SO ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU FROM ME AND MY KIDS. WE LOVE YOU ALL GOD BLESS EVERYONE


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:tears: really gonna miss him


----------



## 7Regal6 (Mar 6, 2008)

We are ridin for you this summer and forever Big Steve "EPICS 4 LIFE"


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.INC_@Jul 14 2009, 05:28 PM~14473864
> *RIDE IN PEACE FROM THE ''STYLISTICS'' FAMILIA
> *


X2


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:angel: NEVER GONNA FORGET THE FIRME TIMES WE HAD HOMEZ HITTIN SWITCHES IN YOUR MC! FEELS LIKE YESTERDAY!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Hate seeing stuff like this happen. Goin on way too much. Damn knucklehead ass kids. RIP :angel:


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

FORBIDDEN PASSION said:


> RIDE HIGH IN THE SKY HOMIE LOOK DOWN OVER ALL OF US AND ONE DAY WE WILL ALL RIDE AGAIN


R.I.P STEVE OUR CONDOLENCE GOES OUT TO THE FAMILY AND EPIC CC FROM UNIDOS L.A.CC


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Rest in peace...


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ (Jun 15, 2012)

R.N.P STEVE FROM BIG TYMERZ C.C


----------

